# RyoCap Film opinions needed



## razzy3d (May 22, 2008)

The thing I absolutely dispise is coating my screens. Has anyone used the RyoCap Film and if so what were your opinions.


----------



## IH8MYLIFE (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm looking for information on this as well. Anybody?


----------



## santopaul (Apr 20, 2010)

IH8MYLIFE said:


> I'm looking for information on this as well. Anybody?


I tried one out the other day, so far so good. i really like it.  I was surprised how good it works considering how low the price was.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

coating is fun compared to cleaning them !


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use a Capillary film from ryonet,, it is the red one and it is a breeze.
So far I have not had to use block out or anything else for weak areas, 
I am impressed,, I use water based ink,,,,,
I give it a thumbs up,
RyoCap Capillary Film 16" X 300" Roll-30 Microns


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Quick question ....

I just got some of this Ryocap, but I'm not clear on which side do I have to apply it on, that's if only one side is needed or both.
Any advice would be great , thanks!


----------



## replicajeremy (Apr 16, 2010)

Trust me, cap film is much better than liquid emulsion! It's faster, easier, cleaner and gives you a perfectly consistant stencil thickness on every screen. 

Rather than the Ryonet stuff, find some Ulano EasyFilm. The quality is just as good as any Ryonet stuff and it is about half the price. I buy the 17x24 size and cutcthem in half, giving me 17x12 on each screen. At this size it costs me about 60 cents per screen!!


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip !
And I thought Ulano was more expensive, but I like the roll instead of sheets better.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess I must be crazy cuz I LOVE coating my screens and scrubbing them is fun too!

...time to go take my medication now


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

buehrle said:


> coating is fun compared to cleaning them !


The antidote to reclaiming screens is to be found in the beer aisle of your grocery store . . .


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I too love the cap film from ryonet in the roll, 
However i have not use the ulano.

The cap film when you take the clear off, this is the side that goes on the transparency to burn,, 

have fun, 
reclaiming my screens are a snap with ryonets envirostrip, 
I use water based ink,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

wwpro said:


> Quick question ....
> 
> I just got some of this Ryocap, but I'm not clear on which side do I have to apply it on, that's if only one side is needed or both.
> Any advice would be great , thanks!


 
I dont think i answered this for you, 

1. wet your screen with a spray bottle slightly

2. apply the side that does not have the plastic liner

3.squeegge it to the screen if you see any light marks you do not have enough water on it, to make the seal

4. but dont use to much water or it will run

5. dry your screen ,, when done you are ready to burn


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

apply it to your shirt side of screen. You shouldn't need to apply it to both sides. THe stencil is only important on the shirt side because that is the side that creates the ink well.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks you guys. I was watching the app method on youtube but wanted to make sure I was going to put it on the right side of the screen. 
If you need a thicker stencil you can stack up the sheets of film, right ?


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

OK I sent my old exposure unit overseas with a friend, now I'm gonna be using a 500W work light and wanted to see if anyone using ryocap is using the same light source and would like to share distance and exposure time.

thanks again


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

Cap film is much much easier to use then traditional emulsion. It also gives you much more consistent stencils...particularly with halftones. Also, cap film is much faster. I can go from a used screen, through reclaimation to a screen ready to expose in about 20 minutes with cap film compared to 30-40 for traditional emultion.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

what are your exposing times and light specs for cap film ?
I love the reclaiming part too


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

We use cap film from SaatiPrint. Don't recall off the top of my head the exact part #. Exposure is very fast. We use a NuArc unit with an instant on single point 800w light source and vacuum blanket (a NuArc 2125). This uses a light integrator so we don't go by time. We tick off about 62 units for Cap film. Diazo emulsion runs about 120 - 200 depending on screen and thickness. So ... standard emulsion takes about twice as long to expose.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Appreciate the reply, but I'm interested in getting an approx on exposure times using 500w halogen on ryonet capillary fil.

I'll be building a MH unit soon, but for now I have to make do with the cheapo work light.

thanks again


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I did a test last night and seems like 13-15mins at 16inches from the light.
Design was a simple one, not lots of detail, does that time seems right ?
That's using a 500w halogen and ryocap film


----------

